# we're leaving in half an hour



## vatrahos

"yarım saat sonra gidiyoruz" doğru mu? Bunun dışında başka ne yazabiliyoruz? Başka kelime "sonra"ın yerine kullanılabiliyor mu?


----------



## dawar

Merhaba Vatrahos



> "yarım saat sonra gidiyoruz" doğru mu?


Doğru ve en güzel söyleme biçimi.

Yoksa : 

-yarım saate gidiyoruz.
-yarım saat içinde gidiyoruz.
-yarım saate kalmaz gidiyoruz.

hepsinin anlamı biraz farklı..


----------



## Volcano

vatrahos said:


> "yarım saat sonra gidiyoruz" doğru mu? Bunun dışında başka ne yazabiliyoruz? Başka kelime "sonra"ın yerine kullanılabiliyor mu?



*Sonra is the most appropriate one.If you use another one, the meaning could change.*


----------



## ayşegül

vatrahos said:


> "yarım saat sonra gidiyoruz" doğru mu? Bunun dışında başka ne yazabiliyoruz? Başka kelime "sonra"ın yerine kullanılabiliyor mu?


 

sonra mı ?:S
Hiç karşılamıyor,sonuçta burda yarım saatin içinde heran gidebilme imkanı var.Sonra neden kullanılsın ki?

Ben ingilizcesini gördüğümde direkt''Yarım saat içinde gidiyoruz''diye çevirdim.


----------



## gianlia

vatrahos said:


> "yarım saat sonra gidiyoruz" doğru mu? Bunun dışında başka ne yazabiliyoruz? Başka kelime "sonra"ın yerine kullanılabiliyor mu?



"We're leaving in half an hour" literally translated as "Yarim saate gidiyoruz.."

But of course, there are other ways to say it as well..


----------



## shafaq

Hi  Gianlia ! Your interpretation is understandable for us and also used colloqually by some people but is not common because it lacks *kadar *after *saate*. True and mostly used form of it is: 
"Yarım saate *kadar* gidiyoruz."
 Even in this form, it may not compensate all means of the original English text. Because one that uses this phrase explains you that he/she wil leave *after* roughly  half an hour (approximately 20-35 minutes).

Then Ayşegül's version is most adequate one between all and most familiar to my tongue whereas; in behalf of literallity; it should be
"Yarım saat içinde ayrılıyoruz. " 
which preferable in literary language.


----------

